# NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 for Ubuntu



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

I have tried to* install* drivers for *NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700* on *Ubuntu*. But it must have been the wrong drivers which resulted in a reinstall of Ubuntu which did waste my time and my hope.

The reason I want to have the NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 drivers is *Beryl* and *3D Gaming*.

I have *tried* the easy way using the *add/remove* function.

So the question is, can you give me a link to a *NVIDIA GeForce FX 5700 Ubuntu driver*?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-9755.html


----------

